# Penny's kits and Sweet Pea had her kits (pics)



## flemish lops (Jun 22, 2012)

My holland lop Sweet Pea had her kits this morning  . I counted them all and she had 5 









Can't forget moma 





Penny my netherlnad dwarf had kits about 3 weeks ago, the weather was nice today (not 90s  )so I thought I would get some pics of her litter.








and here's Penny


----------



## Missy (Jun 22, 2012)

They are adorable, and congrats with your new litter


----------



## Nikki (Jun 29, 2012)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jul 1, 2012)

Aww, cute. Congrats.


----------

